# Al Ghadeer village apartments



## Pdavidson88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any good advice or experience with the new Al Ghadeer village? Prices seem fair and accommodations seem nice. Looking for a 2 bedroom apartment. I will be working on Al Dhafra so I know it'll be a little drive. Tell me what you think. Thanks for your time.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Honest opinion. It's miles away, nothing near by, literally in the desert. Look more Abu Dhabi way, depending on your budget, look more abu dhabi way like Khalifa/Al Reeam. Also the costs are very similar to Al Reef


----------



## Pdavidson88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok thanks, That's what I needed to hear.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The prices in Ghadeer are about 2/3 of same category in Al reef, half the rent of Reem Island for same no. Of bedrooms


----------



## Pdavidson88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Alright I'll check out Al Reef


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Al rayyana in Khalifa city A is another nice bit worth a look, rents I think somewhere between al reef and Reem island prices. Some agents have deals on Reem island (and al ghadeer) just now as there's so many new to market studios and flats - I've seen adverts for zero commission, one month free and flexible payment/more cheques with some agencies


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

When I first moved here i looked at al reef. You have Yas Mall near by (25 minute drive) other than that nothing around. I also read there are issues with flies. When i visited it i did not see any. The 1 bed i did visit, was actually lovely inside, but the view was just of the car park. I also found car parking to be quite limited and cramp.

Again Al Reef is just a dumped in the desert. Oh 1 bed was 70k 2 bed 90k


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Yas mall more like 15 mins easy drive from Reef - current 1BR 85k 2BR 105k, studio 65?


----------

